# Unbekanntes Bauteil auf PCB (Kühlschrank)



## Crypty (2. Mai 2018)

*Unbekanntes Bauteil auf PCB (Kühlschrank)*

Hallo werte Forumsmitglieder,

Vor ein paar Tagen, ist unser Kühlschrank einfach ausgegangen, dann ging er 5 Minuten wieder an, dann blieb er aus. Bisher sonst keine Probleme mit dem Gerät, ein Haier HB-21 FWRSS, 8 Jahre alt.
Ich habe den Kühlschrank dann vom Strom getrennt, aufgeschraubt und mir erstmal einen Überblick verschafft. 
Dachte erst, dass sich der Lüfter beik Radiator vielleicht nicht mehr drehen kann, da waren nämlich einige Zentimeter Staub dran, drauf, drum und sonst überall. Also wieder zusammengebaut und eingesteckt. Daraufhin ging er kurz an, piepste ein paar Mal und verabschiede sich wieder. Hab ihn dann natürlich nochmal ausgesteckt und erstmal die Lebensmittel ausgeräumt.
Plötzlich fiel mir ein leicht verschmorter Geruch auf, und ich suchte bis ich das PCB auf der Oberseite des Geräts als Quelle ausmachen konnte. Angeschraubt, aber nix großartiges gesehen. Also nochmal eingesteckt (kaputt war er ja eh schon) und aufs PCB geguckt. Dort konnte man nun alle Sekunde einen Lichtbogen sehen, der sich in einem der weißen Relais (Bild im Anhang) bildete. Der Geruch ging aber von einem anderen Bauteil aus, das mir bis Dato unbekannt ist, ich wollte daher mal hier fragen, ob jemand vielleicht eine Ahnung hat, was das sein könnte. Dann bestünde nämlich die Möglichkeit das Teil zur ersetzen, statt den ganzen kühlschrank.

Ich sage schonmal im Vorraus danke

PS: Mein Tipp wäre ein Spannungswandler, ist aber nur eine Vermutung 
Kann sowieso auf dem Ding nur "BA 622 B 746 6B" entziffern, ist leider teilweise nicht mehr lesbar.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Unbekanntes Bauteil auf PCB (Kühlschrank)*

Sieht aus wie ein Mosfet, mach den erstmal mit einem Wattestäbchen richtig sauber, damit man die Schrift darauf lesen kann.


----------



## Crypty (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Unbekanntes Bauteil auf PCB (Kühlschrank)*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort 
Mehr sieht man mit dem Auge leider auch nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Unbekanntes Bauteil auf PCB (Kühlschrank)*

Ist ein Motortreiber. 

2.0A or More Reversible Motor Drivers (Single Motor) - BA6222 | ROHM Semiconductor - ROHM Co., Ltd.

BA6222A

Kannst ja mal einen neuen reinlöten, kaputter kann der Kühlschrank nicht werden.


----------



## Crypty (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Unbekanntes Bauteil auf PCB (Kühlschrank)*

Ahh, vielen vielen Dank  ich habe schon jede einzelne Nummer auf dem Ding in jeder Kombination eingegeben und nix gefunden. Danke 

Das macht auch Sinn, denn das einzige was manchmal nicht ganz geklappt hat, war die Eismaschine, da hat sich der Behälter nicht immer richtig entleert. Das hattenich komplett vergessen. 

Auf jeden Fall, vielen Dank, vielleicht reicht es ja, das Teil zu ersetzen... Immerhin löten kann ich einigermaßen, das sollte helfen


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Unbekanntes Bauteil auf PCB (Kühlschrank)*

Ich würde vorher auch nochmal grade den Motor durchmessen, nicht das dieser Kurzschluss hat und deswegen der Motortreiber explodiert ist.


----------



## Crypty (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Unbekanntes Bauteil auf PCB (Kühlschrank)*

Mache ich auf jeden Fall, bestelle mir am besten gleich mehrere, von den Relais hab ich auch noch eins, falls da was ist 

Der da im Bild ist leider der Falsche... Muss sie mir also aus den USA bestellen... Ergo 20€ Shipping und mindestens ne Woche warten ... Naja... Ist es auf jeden Fall wert.
Danke nochmal


----------



## Crypty (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Unbekanntes Bauteil auf PCB (Kühlschrank)*

Apropos, Mal angenommen der Motor wäre ebenfalls durch... Ich kann den vermutlich nicht einfach weglassen, oder?


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Unbekanntes Bauteil auf PCB (Kühlschrank)*



Crypty schrieb:


> Apropos, Mal angenommen der Motor wäre ebenfalls durch... Ich kann den vermutlich nicht einfach weglassen, oder?


Beim *Kühlschrank*?
Und wer soll das Kühlmittel komprimieren?


----------



## Crypty (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Unbekanntes Bauteil auf PCB (Kühlschrank)*

Fast, beim Eisfach. Das ding welches den Eiswürfelbehälter umdreht


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Unbekanntes Bauteil auf PCB (Kühlschrank)*



Crypty schrieb:


> Das ding welches den Eiswürfelbehälter umdreht


 Neumodischer Schnickschnack.
Den kann man sicher weglassen.


----------



## chaotium (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Unbekanntes Bauteil auf PCB (Kühlschrank)*

8 Jahre, da könnte man schon vorsichtig an einer neu Anschaffung Denken ^^

Wenn die Platine nur für das Eisfach zuständig ist dann geschissen drauf und Kühlschank weiternutzen


----------



## Crypty (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Unbekanntes Bauteil auf PCB (Kühlschrank)*

Ja,  werde mir wohl letzten Endes einen neuen holen müssen, aber so ein Teil sollte mehr als 10 Jahre halten und ehrlich gesagt, bin ich nicht gewillt, ein mehr als 1000€ teures Gerät wegen eines dämlich en 10€ Motors wegzuwerfen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Unbekanntes Bauteil auf PCB (Kühlschrank)*



Crypty schrieb:


> Ja,  werde mir wohl letzten Endes einen neuen holen müssen, aber so ein Teil sollte mehr als 10 Jahre halten


Wo warst Du in den Letzten 40 Jahren?

Die EU hat doch den Wischiwaschi Garantie Gummiparagraphen erst so richtig zementiert.
Statt 2 Jahre Vollgewährleistung gibt es de Gewährleistungs-Garantie Mischmasch.

Das ist nichts halbes und nichts ganzes.

Die Nicht-EU länder scheren sich einen Dreck darum.
Viele Geräte von Apple, HP, Sony, Samsung und allen anderen Marktführern haben generell nur ein Jahr Garantie.

Ausbaden muß das der Händler, der sich dann mit den Firmen um die Reparatur rumschlägt.

In der Werkstatt liegt ein 900.- EUR HP Laptop mit 1 Jahr und 4 Wochen Laufzeit, der defekt ist (Mainboardschaden ohne Kundenverschulden).
Rate mal, was HP zur Garantie gesagt hat ... .

Ein Canon Drucker steht daneben - keine 2 Jahre alt - Garantie abgelehnt.

Die Hosenmätze in Brüssel sind nicht in der Lage, da ein Machtwort zu sprechen.
Nur haufenweise Steuern verbrennen, das können sie.

Gestern kam das Parlament der EU in den Nachrichten - mir wurde sofort schlecht.



Crypty schrieb:


> und ehrlich gesagt, bin ich nicht gewillt, ein mehr als 1000€ teures Gerät wegen eines dämlich en 10€ Motors wegzuwerfen.


Du kannst es auch stehen lassen ... .

Den Motor könnte man sicher beschaffen, aber für 10,- EUR bekommen wir da höchstens das Typenschild.
Und der Einbau wird auch nicht so einfach sein.


----------



## MetallSimon (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Unbekanntes Bauteil auf PCB (Kühlschrank)*

Wenn da tatsächlich nichts essenzielles dranhängt, würde ich den Motortreiber einfach mal abknipsen/auslöten und schauen ob der Schrank dann wieder läuft.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Unbekanntes Bauteil auf PCB (Kühlschrank)*

Naja am Motortreiber hängt mit Sicherheit der Kompressor.  Kein Kompressor, keine Kühlung.


----------



## MetallSimon (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Unbekanntes Bauteil auf PCB (Kühlschrank)*

Ich hab noch nie ein Kühlschrank auseinander genommen, aber Läuft der nicht über 220V  und nur in eine Richtung?


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Unbekanntes Bauteil auf PCB (Kühlschrank)*

Keine Ahnung wie genau das bei Inverter Kühlschränken aussieht. Hatte so einen bis jetzt noch nicht auseinander. Die alten Rotationsverdichter werden ja nur über ein Relais ein oder ausgeschaltet.
Hab mich jetzt auch nicht wirklich schlau gemacht was das für ein Kühlschrank ist, aber mit Eiswürfelmaschine dürfte das mit Sicherheit kein 0815 Teil sein.
Kann auch sein das ich da komplett falsch liege und der einen 0815 Normalo Kompressor hat.


----------



## Oberst Klink (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Unbekanntes Bauteil auf PCB (Kühlschrank)*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich würde vorher auch nochmal grade den Motor durchmessen, nicht das dieser Kurzschluss hat und deswegen der Motortreiber explodiert ist.



Und vorher mal schauen ob das Teil wo der Motor dran hängt irgendwie verklemmt ist.


----------

